# What's the minimum pax rating you are willing to pick up?



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Renee515 said:


> For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


For those of us who subscribe to that standard, 4.7 is the typical cutoff.


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

4.7


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

None. I just call & feel them out depending on how low. I do have guidelines.

In the hood, absolutely no 5 stars or <4.8. Nice parts of town, depends on location. Appt/condo >4.5. Hotel any rating rides.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

So I'm not too picky! Lol.....good to know......did some serious cherry picking based on ratings yesterday.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Renee515 said:


> So I'm not too picky! Lol.....good to know......did some serious cherry picking based on ratings yesterday.


Think about it. How hard is it to be a five star pax? How about not being a jerk? That's the only rule a pax needs to follow to earn five stars from ANY driver.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I used to not care about ratings but now my cutoff is 4.5. If it is extremely slow, I might go as low 4.3 if I haven't had a ping in a while.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Renee515 said:


> For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


Pax quality is terrible in my city. 4.7 here and you wouldn't be giving a lot of rides. A 4.7 for a Lyft passenger might be equal to a 5.0 Uber passenger though.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

I've picked up riders with a 1.0 on two occasions on Lyft. Nothing out of the ordinary happened. 

We don't see rider ratings on Uber in Chicago .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Renee515 said:


> For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


My all-time favorite rider was a 4.66. It was a rush hour ride. Thirty-five miles. One hour. Great young man. Graduate from West Point. He'd been an Uber driver for two weeks before someone threw up in his car. Wonderful conversation the whole ride. He was shocked when I told him his rating. No tip. Unless he tipped on the app later.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Renee515 said:


> For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


4.65 during the day


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I took like a 4.52 yesterday in the morning. He was perfectly fine, talkative, a sales professional, clean, respectful...no problems...perhaps because it was morning. Also he had just moved from Indy so maybe the culture is harsh there?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I drive primarily during the day and I pick up just about anybody. I've had two below 4.0 and they were both fine; I've also had several between 4.0-4.5 who were great. The 2-3 worst pax I've had were like 4.6.

I also don't pay any attention to ratings that are obviously new riders: 5.0, 4.75, 4.5, 4.33 etc. A 4.0 could be a person with two rides who got a 5 and a 3, so I take that into account. But if I see a 4.61 I know that person's got a few rides under their belt and has probably _earned_ that low rating.

If I drove late nights, I would be more selective. I've had a couple of pax with low ratings who were fine for daytime airport rides, but I could see how they'd be obnoxious at 4-5 AM coming out of a club. I am also more selective when I drive in certain situations (like some of the huge music festivals we have in Miami).


----------



## KUBriguy (Aug 26, 2017)

4.0


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I haven't had a really bad experience yet. So maybe that's why I don't really pay attention to pax rating. I'll take anything.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My rule: If my rating is over 4.8, your rating does not matter. If my rating is less than 4.8, you better be over 4.8.

My reasoning: Low rated pax rate drivers low.

I'm over 4.8 almost all the time on Uber. I've dipped below 4.8 when I've been 1 starred for cleaning fees but got back up pretty fast. But on Lyft my rating tanks when I pick up lower rated pax.

Rating also makes a difference for how far I am willing to go to pick you up. But on Uber if I'm over 4.8 and you're within 10 minute ETA I'll pick you up if you are rated 1 star.



Jufkii said:


> Pax quality is terrible in my city. 4.7 here and you wouldn't be giving a lot of rides. A 4.7 for a Lyft passenger might be equal to a 5.0 Uber passenger though.


Around here I'd say it is the opposite. A 4.7 on Lyft is similar to a 4.3 on Uber.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

On Uber the passenger rating is mostly meaningless... Too many Drivers have given low ratings, just for not tipping, for it to really give any usefull information. I have had 4.27, 4.2, 4.44s that were just fine, and 4.98s that tried to sneak open containers of alcohol into my car. 

Lyft on the other hand is different... Anyone with a 4.8 or lower is very possibly a potential problem.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Lyft on the other hand is different... Anyone with a 4.8 or lower is very possibly a potential problem.


I had a 4.91 on Lyft throw his McDonald's wrappers out my window onto the highway.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I had a 4.91 on Lyft throw his McDonald's wrappers out my window onto the highway.


This doesen't suprise me at all... 

What rating did you give him?

Oh... Wait a min... Why did you let him eat in your car?!?


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

I just picked up a 4.67. Young lady, very pleasant. You never know.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I picked up a 5.0 Lyft earlier this week. He was a real horse butt. I know the only reason he was a 5.0 is because he was a new rider who was reported and likely banned from Uber. I know that because I was the one who reported him. Zapped him with a 1 again . Sadly for him his 5.0 Lyft rating is now a thing of the past.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

4.0 daytime. 4.6 night, but I won't drive 15 minutes for 4.6 or lower. Needs to be 4.7 or higher if I'm going to drive that far at night.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I haven't had a really bad experience yet. So maybe that's why I don't really pay attention to pax rating. I'll take anything.


Same here, PAX's and women, I'll take anything!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

3.1 perfectly fine and tipped. 

4.95 paxhole 

3.6 paxhole

4.98 perfectly fine and tipped


just depends


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

I cutoff around a 4.6, but if its a slow day I might take all comers just because saying no means no $$ vs at least I can make $5 off a ride even if I take a rating hit. At night, 4.7 is a hard and fast rule. And on Lyft I hold them to a 4.8 always and I seriously question every Line request if I should take it at all. Around here it seems like when I do Lyft I mostly get paxholes or they bring me into seedier areas I don't really want to drive in or I end up having to cancel because soooooo many under 18 pax try to use Lyft but they don't bother with Uber (I think they know they won't get away with it on Uber or something). Since tipping got added to Uber I've been tracking my data very closely (miles, MPG, ratings, money, tips, etc.) and I found that my tips average out to 1 out of every 3 rides tip on uber but only 1 out of every 4 rides tip on lyft.

I had an uber pool request from a 3.45 yesterday, I hit that cancel button right quick and within 30 seconds got a Lyft ping in the other direction from the uber pool and it was even closer to me with a better rating and they tipped me $3 on a minimum fare ride; sometimes it works out I guess.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

4.7 is my cutoff but I'll go a bit lower at airports as regular travelers tend to have lower ratings.

In the daytime I'll pick up 5-star pax despite the many problems associated with new riders but I will not pick up a 5-star pax at night. I've had more than my share of 5-star pax poured in to my backseat by well-meaning friends and/or wait staff.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't even look at the pax ratings any longer the only piece of information that I care about is how many minutes away the pick up is. I don't do the late night bar driving though I would probably feel different if I actually had people puking in my vehicle.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> On Uber the passenger rating is mostly meaningless... Too many Drivers have given low ratings, just for not tipping, for it to really give any usefull information. I have had 4.27, 4.2, 4.44s that were just fine, and 4.98s that tried to sneak open containers of alcohol into my car.
> 
> Lyft on the other hand is different... Anyone with a 4.8 or lower is very possibly a potential problem.


I'm curious about the Lyft difference- I don't drive for Lyft, but why would a 4.8 or lower be a possible problem? It's interesting!


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

bah! today i took those ones and i gave them 5 stars, my last one of the day was a 4 stars guy i also give him 5 stars


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't even look at the rider rating. I look at time and distance and make sure it isn't pool if I'm in an area with that abortion of a ride choice.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

i look to rating to analyse the person character to learn about what was wrong while riding with uber, not every person is the same and or have the same behaviors all the time,i maintain my aceptance rate to 100% and my cancellation to 0%


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I picked up a 3.66 once, very friendly, we got to talking about his rating. He says he didn't know why ... oh wait, its prolly cuz he orders rides all the time for his drug addict ex wife and her alcoholic boyfriend.


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

Had 2.3 weren't Pleasant at all , don't usually pay attention to rider rating, surge and distance only.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

still new to driving. 40 trips total. I don't even look at the rating or anything. It pings and I accept like the Uberwhore I am.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> still new to driving. 40 trips total. I don't even look at the rating or anything. It pings and I accept like the Uberwhore I am.


Poor guy. An Uber ***** and a Bills fan. How much lower can you go?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> 4.0 daytime. 4.6 night, but I won't drive 15 minutes for 4.6 or lower. Needs to be 4.7 or higher if I'm going to drive that far at night.


 Well shit, I won't drive 15 minutes for an acquaintance!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Poor guy. An Uber ***** and a Bills fan. How much lower can you go?


could be worse.... I'm thankful I'm not a Jets fan....


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> could be worse.... I'm thankful I'm not a Jets fan....


Is anyone truly a Jets fan? It is what people say when they want to sound like they aren't following the crowd and being a Giants fan.

Buffalo is in first place all alone in the AFC East. How strange is that? Enjoy it while it lasts. Maybe Uber will raise rates in Buffalo to celebrate.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

I cant believe no one answered this question correctly lol. PRIMETIME dictates minimum rating for pick up lol. 1000% anyone can get in . No primetime you say? Must have 5.1 rating to get in my car at reg fare. There are no 5.1 rated pax you say? Lol, i know. So what does that mean?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I picked up a 3.66 once, very friendly, we got to talking about his rating. He says he didn't know why ... oh wait, its prolly cuz he orders rides all the time for his drug addict ex wife and her alcoholic boyfriend.


I think I will start asking low rated riders about their number.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I accept every pax as I have only been doing this for about 6 weeks part time. I have not had any real bad experiences yet. I may be more selective after some bad experiences.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Since you cant give 4.5 or 4.7 *s, only good rider tippers should be rated 5*s, All others 4 is a good rider. Why should a great rider tipper be rated exactly the same as a great rider non tipper? If we all did this , we'd know 5*s are tippers and 4 stars are just good polite riders that dont make you wait excessively.
I dont really do this, but I think it'd be a good idea for us drivers


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

MichaelMax said:


> Since you cant give 4.5 or 4.7 *s, only good rider tippers should be rated 5*s, All others 4 is a good rider. Why should a great rider tipper be rated exactly the same as a great rider non tipper? If we all did this , we'd know 5*s are tippers and 4 stars are just good polite riders that dont make you wait excessively.
> I dont really do this, but I think it'd be a good idea for us drivers


For the same reason that 5 star drivers shouldnt go above and beyond because anything less than 5 is detrimental

If some drivers are willing yo massage pax's ass, why should you get a 5 for only driving them? Same thing

Respectful non tippers get the same treatment as tippers


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

0.0


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I find that lower rated passengers tip well in cash to get their rating back up.


----------



## csim1023 (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't really care what their rating is. Too many drivers give riders a 1 star for not tipping. I've never had any problems yet *knocks on wood*.


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2017)

4.6 or higher.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> On Uber the passenger rating is mostly meaningless... Too many Drivers have given low ratings, just for not tipping, for it to really give any usefull information. I have had 4.27, 4.2, 4.44s that were just fine, and 4.98s that tried to sneak open containers of alcohol into my car.
> 
> Lyft on the other hand is different... Anyone with a 4.8 or lower is very possibly a potential problem.


How hard is it to leave $1.00 gratuity?

No reason not to Tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> How hard is it to leave $1.00 gratuity?
> 
> No reason not to Tip.


Really no reason to tip an uber driver either.

I dont drive the night time drunk crowd but I have yet to find any passenger that has given me a problem.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You're right in 2010 at $4.80 per mile there is no reason to tip a fübr driver, however in 2017 where some fares are looser fares; tip or die.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> You're right in 2010 at $4.80 per mile there is no reason to tip a fübr driver, however in 2017 where some fares are looser fares; tip or die.


If it is not financially viable to do the job anymore than don't but don't count on me for a voluntary contribution to your banking account.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If it is not financially viable to do the job anymore than don't but don't count on me for a voluntary contribution to your banking account.


Well then I'm sure your rating concurs with this.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Well then I'm sure your rating concurs with this.


I am actually 4.9X so no those who rate low exclusively for tipping are quite rare.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Honestly I don't even pay attention to what their rating is.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been getting a lot of low-rates from the 4.8 range Lyft pax. I'm using the same basic strategy as my last post in this thread... right now I'm picking up uber pax regardless of rating. But for Lyft it is 4.9 or higher right now until I can get up to 4.7 myself.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> This doesen't suprise me at all...
> 
> What rating did you give him?
> 
> Oh... Wait a min... Why did you let him eat in your car?!?


Yes!When are they going to ban eating and drinking in my car. Most of my one star ratings came from passengers who were pissed that I wouldn't let them eat in my car.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

whatprotection said:


> Yes!When are they going to ban eating and drinking in my car. Most of my one star ratings came from passengers who were pissed that I wouldn't let them eat in my car.


I have never had this problem. I do a lot of drive through runs, and most people don't even try to eat in my car, and the few times it comes up, I jitsu politely ask that they wait till they get to their destination.

That being said I have a leather interior, so maybe passengers are a bit more understanding when I tell them no.


----------



## whatprotection (Oct 22, 2017)

This happened on multiple occasions multiple. I once had somebody begin to open a block of cheese before I stopped him. sounds like you're just better handling the situation but Uber could eliminate it by the way I have a new car one guy tried getting in with an open plate of nachos


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

whatprotection said:


> This happened on multiple occasions multiple. I once had somebody begin to open a block of cheese before I stopped him. sounds like you're just better handling the situation but Uber could eliminate it by the way I have a new car one guy tried getting in with an open plate of nachos




I'm sorry to hear that... I get upset when people try to bring open containers of alcohol into my car....but nachos is a whole new level of rude!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

xl or higher anything above 0.01


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Renee515 said:


> For me, usually 4.7. Am I being too selective?


Nah. 4.7 is a good area especially on nights when people like to drink and party and club.

Looking that beautiful, Renee. If you had a 1.1 rating I would still pick you up


----------

